# My Babies!!!



## peacelovejanell (Feb 12, 2010)

Well since i haven't yet, and i enjoy other people's tiel pics soo much i thought id share mine =) My two are Ciel (cee-elle) and Eclipse =) brothers from the same clutch 4 months old and hand raised by me. Ciel is a pearl pied split lutino and cinnamon. Eclipse is also pearl pied split lutino cinnamon and whiteface, and they are my little babies!! I love them to death and they are just too sweet... _except for the fact that no matter how much i try they won't let me give them head rubs_ =( but still love `em and they think i'm momma, here they are!! and last two of their new cage still not fully set up lol 

Ciel

























Eclipse

























Cage


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They are stunning! you have done a fantastic job raising them.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow what pretty babies you've raised. I love their colors.


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

They're very pretty!  Great job!


----------



## peacelovejanell (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks! It was a lot of work lol but soo worth it!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are way to cute  At first I was going to say that they have nothing to rub  But I see they are all grown up know  I guess they will lose their pearls since they are boys but Iam sure they will still be gorgeous


----------



## peacelovejanell (Feb 12, 2010)

lol, the baby pics of them were of them on my bed so their breeder could see, if i would have put them in the brooder they would have cuddled up to their baby "stuffed animal" and i would have gotten a pic of just their butts lol =) can't wait to finish their cage!!! gonna add two more perches and lots more toys!!!


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

They are beautiful! You did an excellent job raising them.


----------



## peacelovejanell (Feb 12, 2010)

thank you so much!! i appreciate all the nice comments


----------



## WallyBird (Nov 23, 2009)

wow they are beautiful. I'm sure they adore you since you've raised them from featherless little chicks! And keep trying on the head rubs, I'm sure they'll love it eventually


----------



## peacelovejanell (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh yeah they can't get enough of me lol it's so funny how they know when they've done something naughty and try to act all nice with me lol. I'm sure they'll let me pet them, but right now they're moody little boys


----------

